# Somerville crappie?



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

We fished yesterday at Somerville near Rocky Creek Park and could not find crappie anywhere we tried. We tried a brush pile along the dam, nothing. We tried some trees in 12 feet of water in a back cove , nothing... We tried the tires near Big Creek Marina, one crappie under 10 inches... we are going to go over next week during the week for a few days and need help finding some. Can anyone give us some help or directions....thanks


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

You might give the folks at Lake Somerville Marina a call to see if there's any catching this week in the marina. I think capt Wayne said they've been doing well there the past couple weeks when the weather has been decent.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

We did stop there (Somerville Marina/Overlook Marina) to pick up some minows and the man there said that the bite had been bad all weekend because of all the boat traffic disturbing things and he expected it to be better this week in the middle of the week. We were just wanting to find something or some place on the lake other than a marina to try. But if the marinas are the only place they are biting well.... we have a boat and are just wondering what pattern they are in right now. Someone said they were not in the creeks anymore, so where are they? Is anyone else going to be fishing there next week, monday through friday? We will be at Rocky Creek Park..


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Welcome to my world texasGG!!!!! I swear, i think everyone who reports catching crappie in that lake are dreamin...HAHAHA. those durn things always get the best of me out there. I can normally get my fill of the other fish out there....but the crappie always get me. When i ctach crappie out there its always by accident. Maybe one day i can figure them out.....


----------



## stonedawg (Feb 4, 2007)

I went Sunday night thru Monday morning and it was tough to find the crappie myself. I fished the brush piles I set out and only caught 7 Crappie and 1 white bass. So my buddy and I decided to catch a few zzz in the truck before hitting thm back up in the morning. Only caught 2 but we decided to troll and thats where we killed them(white bass) in two hours we caught 40 before the rain came. So overall we wound up with 41 white and 7 Crappie.


----------



## FishKiller (Jun 8, 2005)

*troll for them babies*

Great catch.
I just started trolling for white a few months ago and I love it. Very relaxing until you hook up the exitement.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

well...i aint gonna lie ive been limiting on crappie at lake bryan in about 2 hours ha


----------



## FishBird (Jun 25, 2005)

well BIG do tell from the boat -bank-early-late-what?


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

SHHHH, lake bryan is a crappie secret hot spot!!!


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

i just dont understand why people talk so bad about bryan. i love the lake, i guess you just have to know how to fish it. I pulled a 3 1/2 pound bass out today while jign for crappie. Crappie were really slow today out there though. snakes are everywhere so be careful ha.

i had a buddy pull an 8 pounder out of there last year


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

im heading out to bryan right now feel free to join me and my buddies if yall want...guess youll know the secret spot if you see my yellow columbia **** haha


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Stonedawg,, 

Where you guys fishing from a green aluminum CC with a 2 stroke yammie?

If so I think we pasted you guys a couple times along your troll route I was in the 18' CC Xpress, dad and I brought home 30 and let go about another 20 all caught in the same area.


----------



## bigreave (Aug 28, 2004)

lake bryan , lake stinky ? never caught a crappie there


----------



## stonedawg (Feb 4, 2007)

yes sir but its a 4 stroke:brew: . Had my friend with me and he has never trolled before so I was glad we got into them even thou he kicked my tail but I did catch more crappie. It was a good day except for the wind.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Well I have never tried trolling for whites at Somerville. Can you give us a few tips on the where and what sort of baits... would be appreciated


----------



## stonedawg (Feb 4, 2007)

I usally fish in front of the damm but if that is slow I will try humps in the middle of the lake. Pet spoons is my best bait for trolling.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

texasGG said:


> Well I have never tried trolling for whites at Somerville. Can you give us a few tips on the where and what sort of baits... would be appreciated


The last two times I've been castin to the schools has been better and faster than trolling. 3 weeks ago I easily caught 60 fish by myself from 7a-1130a all in the same spot!!!. Last monday two of us fished from a bit before 8a till noon thirty and brought home 29 and let that many go.

The fish have plum wore out a brand new mini trap in two trips, it was chrome now its white


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

OK tell me more about the trolling.... do you use a, well I don't know what you call them, a thing that pulls your bait down and your bait trails behind it? Or do you just use a spoon? We are going to be at Somerville from Tuesday thru Friday morning at Rocky Creek Park. We were going on monday but looks like there is rain coming. Whats a the best trolling lure and what size? Has anyone just anchored and used live shad?


----------



## stonedawg (Feb 4, 2007)

What I use is called a hell bender which looks like a big deep diving lure. Keep the hooks on them because the big boys(hybrids) will hit it. Get the smallest pet spoon you can find. If and when you find out where they are you can anchor and throw lures out and tear them up. I am pretty sure you can use shad because all the white bass I caught had shad in thier bellies. My dad went Saturday and found them in a differnt spot then the damm. I think your best luck will found some humps and troll or if its a nice day look for the birds.


----------



## rms007 (May 4, 2006)

snakes were terrible at bryan last week, along with wakeboarders and water fleas. that lake is over run with tilapia, but still manage to catch a few nice bass and crappie. i don't have the crappie figured out yet, but i'm tryin.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

TexasGG,

I sure wish you'd hurry up and find them crappie!!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Thats what i;am thinking!!


----------

